# Cadpat VS Marpat



## ryanmann356 (13 Oct 2005)

Which do you think is better Cadpat or Marpat?


----------



## Byerly (13 Oct 2005)

Which do you think is better, Navy SEALs or JTF2?  The C7 or the M16?  Green Apples or Red Apples.   :


----------



## Kal (13 Oct 2005)

phhh, JTF2, bro


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Oct 2005)

ryanmann356 said:
			
		

> Which do you think is better Cadpat or Marpat?



Define "better".

Try the serach function, searching on "marpat" will find you three pages of links to threads that mention it.


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Oct 2005)

Spiderman vs. Batman?

I think Punisher would kick both their arses >


----------



## mover1 (13 Oct 2005)

Red apples the green is too sour. 
Batman he is the radio shack version of superheros.
Navy seals because they have GI Jane (demi moore) in their ranks
C7A1 I like the iron sights

bet ·ter1 (bÃ„â€¢t'Éâ„¢r) 
adj. Comparative of good.
Greater in excellence or higher in quality.
More useful, suitable, or desirable: found a better way to go; a suit with a better fit than that one.
More highly skilled or adept: I am better at math than English.
Greater or larger: argued for the better part of an hour.
More advantageous or favorable; improved: a better chance of success.
Healthier or more fit than before: The patient is better today.
adv. Comparative of well2.
In a more excellent way.

To a greater extent or degree: better suited to the job; likes it better without sauce.
To greater advantage; preferably: a deed better left undone. See Usage Note at best, have, rather.
More: It took me better than a year to recover.
n.
One that is greater in excellence or higher in quality.
A superior, as in standing, competence, or intelligence. Usually used in the plural: to learn from one's betters.

v., -tered, -ter ·ing, -ters.

v.tr.
To make better; improve: trying to better conditions in the prison; bettered myself by changing jobs. See synonyms at improve.
To surpass or exceed.
v.intr.
To become better.

idioms:
better off

In a better or more prosperous condition: would be better off taking the train instead of driving; felt better off after the rise in stock prices.
for the better
Resulting in or aiming at an improvement: Her condition took a turn for the better.
get (or have) the better of
To outdo or outwit; defeat.
think better of
To change one's mind about (a course of action) after reconsideration: I almost bought an expensive watch, but then I thought better of it.


I think cadpat converged is better because it hides my blue rank and name tag.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Oct 2005)

ryanmann356 said:
			
		

> Which do you think is better Cadpat or Marpat?



We're not doing this again.


----------

